# Cleveland at Chicago (12/8/04)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@


















5:30 pm PT, 8:30 pm ET

Cleveland goes on the road to face the Bulls in what will be a rematch from the game earlier in the season (which took place at the Gund). The Cavaliers are riding a winning streak and have established themselves as a strong home team. Now they need to win more games on the road to further establish themselves as a rising team in the East. Chicago always plays Cleveland tough and this is not a game to take for granted.










With the Cavaliers hitting the road for three games, will the good times keep on rolling or will the smiles be replaced with long stares?










The Cavaliers should continue to keep their eye on Hinrich because ever since the Cavaliers made adjustments (recently), Hinrich hasn’t gone off like he did in the past. If he has a big game, other Bulls will follow suit. The Cavaliers should focus on winning the guard match ups.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is a game where nobody on the Bulls have any one who can gaurd either Lebron (he torched Deng/Nocioni last game) or Z (Z blasts Curry)

I see two man game between Lebron and Z all night long


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I seem to recall Nocioni was primarily guarding Gooden and Deng was guarding LeBron. Chicago fans seem to think that Nocioni would be able to shut down LeBron by himself. That might make this matchup interesting to watch.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Uh oh, looks like our primary scorer of the reserves (tractor traylor) is out for 4 weeks or so with a broken finger. Good thing Harris and Varejao have been playing well lately. We need one more guy to step up off the bench however.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well Diop is sitting down their waiting to get out their. But that does mean Anderson V. will see more time and i love to see that. Eventhough i dont like seeing Tractor get hurt b/c he brings the love and energy to the game.

I know its a 2 man game that could happen. But lebron-Jeff M.- Big Z....those guys need some rest........


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nocioni is an enforcer type defender, but Lebron didn't seem to have too much trouble when he was guarding him the last game and I was there live


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Chicago fans seem to think that Nocioni would be able to shut down LeBron by himself.


Believe me, there aren't ANY Chicago fans (on these boards anyway) who think Nocioni can hold Lebron under 30 (by himself). He's a physical and active defender, but not at all able to stay in front of the elite swingmen of the league. Deng will probably get a lot of time on Lebron and do a respectable job for a rookie but still get beaten soundly. We might even have to dust off Adrian Griffin and give him a chance.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

The reception on channel 36 (FSN Ohio) is terrible it cuts out for possesions at a time. 

All i know is were losing and i can barely watch the fu-c-king game....

anyone got anything one what is happening ?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 1st

Cavaliers - 21
Bulls - 27

Chicago started well. Curry hit some shots early and the rest of their offense was on point. This game definitely will not be like the last game played between these two teams.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Down 13 we better get some **** going. If i am Silas i let these "Pro's" figure out how to win without Lebron this is sick. Can we even function without him on the floor.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Halftime

Cavaliers - 44
Bulls - 54

Cleveland is lucky they are not down by 20 points the way they have been playing. I give credit to the Bulls because they look good. But from a Cavaliers standpoint, when the lead was around 17 points, that was worst I've seen this team look in a long time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Uuughhh goodbye first place if we keep playing like this.

Didn't know the Tractor meant so much to us:sigh:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 3rd

Cavaliers - 62
Bulls - 80

Ouch. Nice block by James at the end of the quarter but that is perhaps the only positive for the Cavaliers the entire quarter.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

On a night when the Cavaliers are showing ZERO hustle, LeBron just made a Hella-Block on Heinrich to end the 3rd quarter.. MAybe that will energize the team. Win or lose, I can't stand watching a team that isn't putting out the effort. That was a good effort on the block.

Chicago is hustling Big Time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is getting to be worse then the beating Phoenix gave us the other night.

Oh well, even Chicago can look good when playing a team on the second road game of a back to back


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I wouldn't be surprised if there's a therealdeal sighting tonight.


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Ben Gordon looks pretty good, he certainly doesn't look lost like early in the season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

For some reason this result doesn't suprise me. I kind of thought the Cavs might take the Bulls lightly, and the Bulls are one of those young teams that will all of a sudden get up for game here or there and beat down a team you didn't think they should of. Which only makes being a fan of them more frustrating.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

For some reason this result doesn't suprise me. I kind of thought the Cavs might take the Bulls lightly, and the Bulls are one of those young teams that will all of a sudden get up for game here or there and beat down a team you didn't think they should of. Which only makes being a fan of them more frustrating.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Boxscore*

The Cavs got rolled and have a few days before having to play the Spurs. So there's no time to feel sorry for themselves.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> I wouldn't be surprised if there's a therealdeal sighting tonight.


he has good reason too, 3 out of 5 games low 40 percent shooting


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This could be ugly next game if the Cavs come out like this. Spurs are going to be pissed after losing to the Sonics for the second time this year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs need to forget about this one. I could sense early on that we just didn't bring the energy and the Bulls were eating us alive. When you lose by 30...that's effort. 

And it's pretty sad that we can't function at all unless Lebron has 25 7 7 type games every damn night. Someone has to step up and pick up the slack when he is off.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> 
> 
> he has good reason too, 3 out of 5 games low 40 percent shooting


Really, 3 games of "low 40 percent" eh?

Lebrons shooting in the last 5 games:

5-15 = 33%
11-22 = 50%
10-17 = 59%
8-17 = 47%
6-19 = 32%

You consider 47% low 40 percent? Haters crack me up.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I was thinking going into the last game that Deng should be guarding Lebron more, but for some reason they tried to play Nocioni on him. I'm glad Deng guarded him more this game, because he has the length to bother Lebron, who hasn't developed his jumper fully yet. Deng can use his length and play off him a bit. Theres not a lot of people who can guard Lebron successfully, but I think Deng does it pretty damn well. 

I'll keep saying it, the Bulls are slept on. They play in the east, and have played a harder schedule than any team in the league. Their schedule in 2005, after the next couple weeks, is really easy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't know what the hell happened to you tonight....


If I was the mod here, I'd just lock this thread up and try to forget about this game even happening....

BTW,
My Jeff McInnis bobblehead can be purchased--bids starting at.......$5


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> I was thinking going into the last game that Deng should be guarding Lebron more, but for some reason they tried to play Nocioni on him. I'm glad Deng guarded him more this game, because he has the length to bother Lebron, who hasn't developed his jumper fully yet. Deng can use his length and play off him a bit. Theres not a lot of people who can guard Lebron successfully, but I think Deng does it pretty damn well.
> 
> I'll keep saying it, the Bulls are slept on. They play in the east, and have played a harder schedule than any team in the league. Their schedule in 2005, after the next couple weeks, is really easy.


I would say there is nobody who can guard Lebron successfully. Lebron's in that class of player that no one player can stop. Going into this game we didn't think we had anyone who could possibly stop Lebron. We showed up hungry, and the Cavs didn't. I'd try not to get too up from this victory, because you know the other shoe is going to drop. We're too poorly coached, have too much of a losing culture, and our players are too inexperienced.

Shaq_Diesel...:laugh: Yeah, Nevus should probably get rid of this game thread.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> I was thinking going into the last game that Deng should be guarding Lebron more, but for some reason they tried to play Nocioni on him. I'm glad Deng guarded him more this game, because he has the length to bother Lebron, who hasn't developed his jumper fully yet. Deng can use his length and play off him a bit. Theres not a lot of people who can guard Lebron successfully, but I think Deng does it pretty damn well.
> 
> I'll keep saying it, the Bulls are slept on. They play in the east, and have played a harder schedule than any team in the league. Their schedule in 2005, after the next couple weeks, is really easy.


Come on - the Cavs were off tonight, everbody. Not making any excuses although it was the second game of a road back to back and the Bulls played up to their talent level for once. But if you actually watched the first Cavs-Bulls game you would have seen that Deng didn't give 'Bron any trouble. When Deng was in he was guarding 'Bron that first game almost exclusively and Nocioni had him when Deng was out. 

Bulls won and rightfully so because they actually put some effort on to the court. Just don't think I would start making comments that Deng is some sort "Lebron-stopper" quite yet


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pioneer10</b>!
> 
> 
> Come on - the Cavs were off tonight, everbody. Not making any excuses although it was the second game of a road back to back and the Bulls played up to their talent level for once. But if you actually watched the first Cavs-Bulls game you would have seen that Deng didn't give 'Bron any trouble. When Deng was in he was guarding 'Bron that first game almost exclusively and Nocioni had him when Deng was out.
> ...


Exactly. Not to mention it's not like Deng was shutting him down 1 on 1, everytime Lebron drove the ball there were 3 or 4 people all over him. Teams stack up on him and make him give up the ball, it's been that way ever since his hot start.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I never used the terms "Lebron-stopper" or "shut down" about Deng. I said he did a good job, and that makes sense since he has the attributes to do so. Deng is a very long 6'8 who positions himself well and uses his length. I never said he could shut down Lebron, infact I said that theres not too many guys in the league who can guard and contain him. 

This game was a back to back on the road for the Cavs, and thats a valid excuse for poor effort and off nights, that happens. Sometimes scheduling dictates wins and losses more than we think.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> Sometimes scheduling dictates wins and losses more than we think.


What could you possibly be implying here?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> What could you possibly be implying here?


I'm not implying anything. I just understand schedule difficulties all too well, and think its foolish to overlook it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> I never used the terms "Lebron-stopper" or "shut down" about Deng. I said he did a good job, and that makes sense since he has the attributes to do so. Deng is a very long 6'8 who positions himself well and uses his length. I never said he could shut down Lebron, infact I said that theres not too many guys in the league who can guard and contain him.
> 
> This game was a back to back on the road for the Cavs, and thats a valid excuse for poor effort and off nights, that happens. Sometimes scheduling dictates wins and losses more than we think.


You actually said or implied in your first post that in the first Cavs-Bulls game that Deng was not guarding Lebron enough. This was absolutely not the case and I was at the game. I like Deng, a good solid player, and I don't have a problem with you saying he can 'Bron trouble as you can have any opinion you want but your reasoning was off in the first post. He was guarding Lebron a lot the first game


----------

